# help me with left side and redirect code at www.myleague.com/bustinloose



## razzy (Jun 29, 2004)

i need help with our site www.myleague.com/bustinloose,we have to use a redirect code of our own now for my leftside.i am trying but im a puter blonde cajin dummy.but im the only one that is trying.i have succeded in doing my right side of our league page,no problem,but the leftside view sorce junk and redirect codes is japaneese to me!i have a domain that i started ,which i assumed was what im supposed to do for a redirect code,again japaneese!
i think someone will have to walk me through this,please help me someone.ive tried everysite that explains and e1,japaneese!im desparate!my players are gettin frustrated.i have my codes,original,just cant make them work,my right side has errors but i can live with them!tyvm for your time!


----------



## EsTeSs (May 30, 2004)

hey maybe I can help you contact me on MSN or AIM
AIM: Dim Elehcim
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## razzy (Jun 29, 2004)

im here if you would like to help or give suggestions to help! ty


----------

